# Does anybody know what this is?



## corpmule (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anybody know what this is?

I *know* it's an "egg beater" drill but, I can't find any markings on it and, I haven't found anything on the Internet like it. I don't think it's anything special, I'm just curious.

Any hints or clues will be greatly appreciated.

While it may not be anything special, it *is* functional. I was surprised at how quickly it drilled an 1/8 th inch hole through a 2×4!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

My guest is Miller Falls


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I was surprised as well at the hand brace boring an 1.25 hole in maple for a 
mallet I'm making.

I have an egg beater similar to yours and like the proficiency as well.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Sure looks like my Millers Falls…


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Egg beaters rock


----------



## corpmule (Jun 9, 2012)

I haven't seen anything on the Millers Falls web sites that look like this one, with the holes in the big gear like that. So, I'm not so sure it's a Millers Falls. racerglen, can you post a pic of the one you have?


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

While it may not be anything special, it is functional. I was surprised at how quickly it drilled an 1/8 th inch hole through a 2×4!

You know it!! Not sure if I'd want to attack hardwood with one of these, but for quick pilot holes in pine, I know for a fact these egg-beater drills work great (especially after forgetting to charge the cordless).


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Best thing is that it run on one sandwich a day.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

that color red looks like a goodell-pratt drill that i have.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I used one of these for years drilling holes in steel gutter for rivets. They work well but are tiring to use. Replaced it as soon as they came out with cordless drills.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Any hints or clues will be greatly appreciated.

Not to put your egg beater down, as it is built better than many of the new ones being sold today.

But the gears look like they are made of a zinc based pot metal, and it uses a lip on the ring gear to hold the pinions in place (see how the millers falls has a cage holding the pinions in place). So your egg beater is possibly a low budget one, and may be a no-brand make.


----------



## DaveFFMedic (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for posting! I've had this old egg beater drill laying in the bottom of a box of hand me down tools for years. I never gave it passing glance until now. I never knew the end cap screwed off to reveal bit storage. Here are pics of mine!


























An interesting thing about this, is the handle is clearly stamped Made in USA, but the ring gear is stamped with the letters "GB". Not sure how old this tool is, but could probably guess.









- Dave


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey… i got one to…in the south we call them yankee drills..mine is a sherifield


----------



## corpmule (Jun 9, 2012)

@knockknock, I understand what you're saying. You might be right. Someone told me yesterday, it may be made by a German company (*shrug*). I didn't think it was anything special.  I'm just looking to identify the maker and model if possible.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

The red handwheel makes me think MillersFalls. My old hand drill (WWII vintage) is similar but smaller. It was used to drill holes for aircraft repairs. My dad used it and then liberated it from the Army Air Corps.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

A little story about the egg beater drill . I worked at a hardware store, did the ordering. A lady came in and wanted to order 200 of them. I called several suppliers and no one stocked the open geared as in the picts. I finally asked why it had to be open gears and and so many? She replied so it can be steralized and put into a tray for drilling through the skull for brain trama and swelling. I guess the surgeons wanted to save on the electric bill.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

look what i found:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Fulton-Hand-Drill-Wood-Wooden-Old-tool-no-bit-Woodworking-cast-metal-/370553434894?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5646b4b30e

it looks to be the exact same drill as yours.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

Heres one I picked up at the flea market for 3 bucks. Theres no names on it that I can find a little lube and it worked fine.


----------



## corpmule (Jun 9, 2012)

@bent, it's very close. Mine has two gears behind the crank wheel but, everything else looks close enough that it may be the same maker. Thanks for posting that here!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Eggbeaters are fantastic for control. Its way easier to control the depth of the hole and they're just fun to use. The Yankee 1530's and 1545's are favorites. I also have a couple of smaller MF eggbeaters that I keep small bits in for pilot holes on small projects.


----------



## apprentice (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is a couple of pictures of my fathers old Mowhawk by Shelburn USA, still works a treat and is always kept handy for when I get to my cordless and its flat.


----------



## apprentice (Jun 27, 2012)

@DaveFFmedic

On the GB stamped on the drive wheel, this blog might answer a question or two, or maybe George might know more on things.

http://www.georgesbasement.com/mfno135typestudy/index.htm


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

I buy every one of those I see at garage sales. 100 years from now when every cordless drill is landfill material THAT will STILL be a useful drill!!!!!!!!!!

Be patient you will find or make a cap someday for it. Or maybe a new handle?


----------

